# Has anyone else noticed this?



## e.Blackstar

I've noticed lately that when I come on to the forum, I get various messages saying things like "The server is too busy" or stuff like that. Has that been happening to anyone else?


----------



## Wolfshead

Yeah, it happened to me yesterday and then again today. Which was surprising because it was the middle of the afternoon here, which means early morning over in the US, so so surely there wouldn't be that many people on then? But then not long ago it said they were testing some things, and now it works. Is that the problems ironed out now mod-people?


----------



## Hammersmith

I can't imagine the server is really too busy. This isn't the most crowded forum around...I reckon it's aliens.


----------



## Wolfshead

Could be, could be. But the server could well be used for other things - forums and websites, but that doesn't explain why it should be busy at 7am US time


----------



## David Pence

It's a plot by that evil Webmaster ...


----------



## Hammersmith

How I despise him! Ah, well, his time shall soon be over! And the liberation can begin!

Is this thing on? It is? Ah, nuts...


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

e.Blackstar said:


> I've noticed lately that when I come on to the forum, I get various messages saying things like "The server is too busy" or stuff like that. Has that been happening to anyone else?



Yes, and I've been wondering about it. I can't believe the server is jammed with members at such strange hours!

Barley


----------



## David Pence

Well, either vBulletin or LINUX is getting the server load wrong and it triggers a safeguard to prevent attacks, which we have had to deal with in the past.


----------



## Ithrynluin

What of spiders, bots and other vermin? Could a great number of them trigger a temporary overload?


----------



## Greenwood

Has anyone else noticed that the clock of the server, judging by the times placed on posts is off by about 30 minutes (its fast)?

Mods, DAPENCE, could this be contributing to your system problems?


----------



## David Pence

No, It's actually pretty stable, I think we just need to do a clean install on this machine ... or just get a new one.


----------



## Gilthoniel

The whole system was down, when i tried yesterday and the day b4, is this cos of 'rebooting' or watever?


----------



## baragund

*The Server is Busy*

I've been getting this message not infrequently over the past few weeks. I don't think traffic here has been _that_ heavy. Is something going on or is it my computer or is it my internet service?


----------



## Scatha

dapence said:


> No, It's actually pretty stable, I think we just need to do a clean install on this machine ... or just get a new one.



I think I recall you stating that you were working on the latter, Dave?


----------



## Firawyn

hmmm this is interesting..I've had this problem alot..and I just assumed it was my crappy puter...

Another thing...yeasterday, none of the links sent to me by suscrabed threads would work...that could very well have been my puter as well...but has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Beorn

What do you mean by "they wouldn't work?"


----------



## Firawyn

I mean, I clicked the dumb links and they didn't work...not at all, as if they were not hyperlinks...hummm...Mike dont worry too much..my computer is as old as dirt..I'm surprised the innernet works on it sometimes....hehe


----------



## Grey_Wolf

So far being new I have not noticed it. But what I have noticed is that neither formating or links to other webpages in the signature works here. how come?


----------



## Ithrynluin

Grey_Wolf said:


> So far being new I have not noticed it. But what I have noticed is that neither formating or links to other webpages in the signature works here. how come?



There's been some sort of error, we're looking into it.

In the meantime, you might want to check out the signatures rule. 

Welcome to TTF!

EDIT: Okay, it's fixed.


----------



## Mirelena

*does happy dance* Our formatting is fixed! Yay! Our Admin is wonderful!


----------



## Firawyn

Wonderful? Just wonderful? I'd say absulutly great, totally fabulous, awsome and cool, as well as any other was to say good! Bonus!


----------



## Grey_Wolf

Ithrynluin said:


> There's been some sort of error, we're looking into it.
> 
> In the meantime, you might want to check out the signatures rule.
> 
> Welcome to TTF!
> 
> EDIT: Okay, it's fixed.


 
Ok. I've removed the excess lines in my sig.


----------



## Eledhwen

e.Blackstar said:


> I've noticed lately that when I come on to the forum, I get various messages saying things like "The server is too busy" or stuff like that. Has that been happening to anyone else?


I wrote a very long post recently, and didn't take the precaution of saving it locally. As you can guess, I tried to submit it and got the busy server notice. The post was entirely lost. I never did re-type it. I should know better, as this happens to me a lot with my online email provider (though theirs is the fault of their own programming - it dumps me out, together with all my work, when my session has 'timed out' - grr! I've complained in very strong terms).


----------



## Firawyn

Word of advice, if you intend to post a rather long post...type it up on Microsoft Word first...you wont loose it that way! Alas, that has happened to me also...sucks huh?


----------



## Eledhwen

I don't start off intending to type a long post (for instance, when I've done a Gallery of Characters essay, it's always written in Word first). The trouble is, I either go into ramble, rant or preach mode, and I'm off! If I was really sensible, as I say, I would highlight and copy the lot before trying to post; then at least it's on clipboard. Post in haste, Repent at leisure!


----------



## Firawyn

Eledhwen said:


> Post in haste, Repent at leisure!



Ha,ha! Indeed! My general rule of thumb is if the scroll bar appears in the posting box, it's time to move to Word! lol  

I try not to preach, and when I do, I'm short and to the point. My posts get long when I'm RPing, or whining about *cough* PJ *cough* So yeah..


----------



## Ingwë

Eledhwen said:


> I wrote a very long post recently, and didn't take the precaution of saving it locally. As you can guess, I tried to submit it and got the busy server notice. The post was entirely lost. I never did re-type it. I should know better, as this happens to me a lot with my online email provider (though theirs is the fault of their own programming - it dumps me out, together with all my work, when my session has 'timed out' - grr! I've complained in very strong terms).



I wrote a long post in the Gallery of Characters, too. My thread "Elrond". When I clicked on Submit Reply I saw that The server is too busy at the moment. Blah. Since that day I always copy-paste my post before submiting.


----------



## Alatar

My rule is if the scroll bar appears... keep typing, I think my computer would explode with the prsure of coping and pasting.
Btw i got a "server is to busy" about a minute ago,. There was 4 people on! What happend when the 200 were on i don't know.


----------



## Sir

e.Blackstar said:


> I've noticed lately that when I come on to the forum, I get various messages saying things like "The server is too busy" or stuff like that. Has that been happening to anyone else?


 
It has been happening to me alot lately....


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

As of yesterday (May 8, '05), I was still getting "too busy" lockouts in unusually large numbers.

Barley


----------



## Elorendil

I got quite a few of them yesterday, too, Barley. It's a wee bit annoying.


----------



## Eledhwen

I only got locked out once. I didn't have time to go back to TTF _all day_ after that!


----------



## Beorn

Well, we've figured out what exactly the problem is...one of the hard drives in the computer TTF is on is going schizo....so that should be replaced soon. There drive that TTF _isn't_ on is the one going bad...so don't worry


----------



## Thorondor_

What happened today? TTF and P.E. were down for an hour or so.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It was a little more then an hour! Was someone working on it?  I was trying to get on most of the morning! oh well, it seems to be working now at least.


----------



## Beorn

For some reason the file that linked the web server (the program, not the machine) to the database disappeared....

But it's all good now.

- Mike


----------



## baragund

TTF was unavailable to me most of yesterday. Was there something amiss or is it something on my end?


----------



## Majimaune

i havent had any probs or anything like that but if its something like 2 many users on at one time im on at about 6:00pm aus time so i dont know


----------



## Beorn

Well, regarding TTF being unavailable...did it give you a message saying that the server was too busy, or did you get one of those "Cannot find server" messages? Recently two major corporations who own the fiber optics on which the internet runs stopped "peering," that is passing internet traffic between each other. That may have had something to do with it, but that would only affect it for a few minutes until a new path to TTF was found. Please elaborate on how it was unavailable.


----------



## Ingwë

The server was too busy two minutes ago. It happened to Project Evil as well as TTF, probably because they use one server. But I noticed something strange. Another forum powered by vB was unavailable while TTF and PE were. Isn't that strange. And the three forums were online in 3 munites. Don't you think that's strange?


----------



## Eledhwen

*Is it me, or GMT?*

I know GMT is dying its last gasps as Great Britain heads towards BST; but what's the hurry? Tolkien Forum said I posted at 9.31pm when my own computer clock (and my mantel clock and my watch) all said it was only 9.04pm. Will the other half-hour be added on Sunday, we wonders, when the clocks go forward one hour?


----------



## Wolfshead

I never trust the clock on here. It always seems to be out of sync with reality, even disregarding the complications of BST...


----------



## Ithrynluin

Is it that time of the year again?  I much prefer tweaking the clock backwards!  

Since we humans ourselves sometimes get confused by all these BSTs and GMTs and CETs, we can hardly blame the poor vbulletin computer software, however advanced it is, for doing the same.


----------

